

Quip’s Toothbrush Replacement Service (Yes, Really) Raises Seed Funding - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/04/quips-subscription-based-toothbrush-replacement-service-yes-really-raises-seed-funding/

======
jimminy
I found this confusing and almost thought it was a joke, because Quip[0] is a
document collaboration tool for mobile devices and the web. Turns out they
happen to share the exact same brand name.

[0] [https://quip.com/](https://quip.com/)

